# Some Facts About Fishtail Gouges



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Fishtails are carving tools that splay outward at the cutting edge. This allows the corners of the cutting edge to reach tight spots without interference from the sides or shaft of the tool. Although spoon gouges might be useful for carving spoons, fishtails are not intended or restricted to carving the tails on wooden fish.

Since the shape narrows immediately behind the edge, the tool gets narrower with each sharpening. It is sharpened all the way to the corners.

The Pfeil (Swiss-Made) fishtails come in 33 sizes. Profiles include #1, 3, 5, 7, 9. They come in widths of 6, 8, 12, 14, 16 & 20 mm, except for the #9s which are 5, 10, 15, & 20 mm. They also offer five heavy duty fishtail gouges in profiles of #1, 2, 5, 7, 9 - all 60 mm wide except the #9, which is only 50 mm.

The Schaaf Tool Company now offers a four fishtail gouge set that includes #3F-6mm, #7F-6mm, #5-14mm, & #7-14mm. They are comparable to the Pfeils (often requiring some reshaping), but only available as a set.

Other carving tool manufacturers have made fishtails in limited sizes. I have a Herring Brothers #3F-7mm that is one of my favorites.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish I had known about this 20 years ago. I'll have to pick up a few once I determine what I need. I have a pilgrimage to the Woodcraft in Ventura planned for the near future for some other purchases, so I'll look at my two current projects and see what I "have to have".


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

of all the styles of gouges, the fishtail is my all time favorite.
there's just something about it that draws me to it.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Are #1 fishtail gouges any different than fishtail chisels?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll add that I'm old enough that the amount of width lost from sharpening is something that my grandchildren (if my offspring ever see fit to provide any) will have to worry about it. 8^D


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

LOL - Steven; when I got my first "real" carving gouges, I was at a sign show/workshop and a professional sign carver was giving a class on sharpening tools. I bought a Beaver Visible Wheel from him and I thought that was the Cat's Meow at the time. after that 3 day event, I think I left with half a dozen gouges that were at least 3/4" shorter than when I brought them. he taught me how to put the tool in water beforeeeeeeeeeeee it turns blue.
(he gave me the nickname of "Stubby"). and called me that for years and years later.
sharpening will always be my downfall - I would rather be tied to the public whipping post and given a good lashing than sharpen tools.

*Thanks Phil for your continued invaluable contributions to the forum !!*


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

Phil, I haven't done a lot of carving over the years but your earlier post this week has been such an inspiration to me that I had to respond. 87!! WOW.
At 81, loosing Rush, together with depressing current events, it is so encouraging to read about people like you.
I'm just finishing up a pair of serpentine dressers that I've been working on for nearly 3 years. Now I am climbing a new mountain - Windsor chairs.
Thank you Phil


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

John Jardin - Thanks for your compliments. It is clear from the photo that you do exacting work on your projects, i.e. the serpentine dressers, Did you carve the Roman numerals in your workbench?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It would seem easy for someone with a forge and anvil to flare out the end of some 1/4" square steel rod and shape a fishtail. Inspiration!! I have a friend who was project scientist on a JPL space mission, that has taken up blacksmithing in retirement. I think I'll write to him. . .


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> It would seem easy for someone with a forge and anvil to flare out the end of some 1/4" square steel rod and shape a fishtail. Inspiration!! I have a friend who was project scientist on a JPL space mission, that has taken up blacksmithing in retirement. I think I ll write to him. . .
> 
> - Phil32


Actually even easier than that. I've seen guys take wider chisels and take ot to the bench grinder and grind off the sides. Maybe Chris Schwarz or Paul Sellers had a video on that
Let me look.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> It would seem easy for someone with a forge and anvil to flare out the end of some 1/4" square steel rod and shape a fishtail. Inspiration!! I have a friend who was project scientist on a JPL space mission, that has taken up blacksmithing in retirement. I think I ll write to him. . .
> 
> - Phil32


I have a couple of Japanese Dove tail chisels, not that expensive when I bought them. I use mine for small Dove tail work, them and Hock Violin knifes.


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

Phil, yes I did carve the Roman numerals.
The inset and draw fronts are Euiropean Pear.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> Are #1 fishtail gouges any different than fishtail chisels?
> 
> - SMP


In my opinion any carving tool used with the bevel on the underside would be a gouge, as opposed to woodworking chisels that are used with the bevel up. Of course any gouge can sometimes be used inverted. Does that make it a chisel? Whenever the shaving from a cut goes to the side of the tool opposite the bevel, the tool is gouging.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Are #1 fishtail gouges any different than fishtail chisels?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


I was looking at gouges on a used site, they had incannel gouges, outcannel gouges, patternmaker gouges etc. I wasn't quite sure why some were bevel up and some were bevel down. I have only personally used the bevel down.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I did a double-take when you mentioned fishtail gouges by the 'Herring Brothers'.


----------

